# My little "beaslbob build"



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought I would post my beaslbob build I have going, since I bothered taking a pic with my cellphone. Here is my meager attempt, thusfar:

It has a heater for my paranoia's sake, though it is set lower than the house temp keeps it. I did put in an airstone because I put the RCS before I should have, and wanted to be sure there was enough O2 in the water to keep them happy. Plants include: anacharis, corkscrew vals, wisteria, cabomba, hornwort, pennywort, hygrophilia, najas, java moss, and duckweed.

I have had elevated levels of ammonia and nitrites, which I blame on adding the RCS prematurely, but so far everything has been happy, and the plants seem to be growing well.

Excuse the cords you can see in the back. I haven't gotten a back cover, or enough anacharis going to cover it all up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope you have better luck than I did with corkscrews. They lost every blade, but then all new ones started. I think that is normal, just seemed odd I guess to me.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

< feeling like a proud papa. LOL


.02


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Hope you have better luck than I did with corkscrews. They lost every blade, but then all new ones started. I think that is normal, just seemed odd I guess to me.


So far the corkscrew vals in the little 10G seem to be doing pretty good. Staying green and haven't lost much once planted. The one in the dark 30G is another story. I think it is fading. I moved it again, hoping to get it under the light better, but if it doesn't perk up I'll have to put it in the 10G as well.

I'm getting an amazon sword for the 10G, but think I'll still need more ground-cover. Any suggestions? Maybe a java fern/anabias? I'd love to get a little microsword/grass look, but I think that's another level of difficulty, isn't it?

Thanks for the positive words, guys and gals!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Corkscrew shouldn't die, but all the leaves may come off. Once that happens all new ones will sprout.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you going to add fish or stick with shrimp?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plan to keep it lightly planted or are you going for more soon?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Until I get a sustainable population of RCS going in both tanks I'll probably avoid too many new fish. My understanding is that most would love to wolf down baby shrimp. My thoughts for the future are, if I get enough cover for the shrimp to continue to breed, I'll probably add some kuhlis and maybe endlers or guppies. I'd like it to be primarily an RCS colony though. The 30G I have will eventually get some transplanted RCS and then I'll feel more comfortable. 

As for how planted it is, that is part of my dilemma. I think I'm going to add an amazon sword, but I need more ground cover to give the RCS shelter from any fish. Any thoughts on what I should add? I'm going to use trimmings from what I've got to grow those in better, but none, other than the java moss, seem to be good ground cover. Maybe riccia, baby tears or a crypt or two?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You stated you had elevated ammonia/nitrIte levels.

Do you still?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> You stated you had elevated ammonia/nitrIte levels.
> 
> Do you still?


I haven't checked recently. I decided I would feed much less, and skip days until the ammonia and nitrite levels dropped more. I'm also curious as to whether the 'miracle-gro' peat moss may be the reason. Dunno what miracle-gro adds to the mix.

So far other than the tannin from the driftwood leaching like crazy (which is making me do semi-regular water changes till it settles out) everyone seems happy. Shrimp are growing and active. They love the anacharis. The ottos sometimes seem to breath a little harder, but they're also a little skittish, so it may be that. 

SWMBO probably wouldn't have liked me using her pots to boil driftwood, so I just have to live with the tannin leaching  
By the way, there is a cloudy white "film" around some parts of the wood. It almost looks like mold. I tried pinching at it, but can't seem to grab it. any ideas?

EDIT:
Tested it at lunch. Looks about the same:
~7.4 pH
~4 ppm Ammonia
~5 ppm Nitrite
~20 ppm Nitrate


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

that is high ammonia and nitrItes. and very dangerous if the ammonia is not locked. (treating with prime or whatever).

Hopefully they both will come down quickly with plants.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm using Aqueon's Water Conditioner for the tapwater I've added for my water changes, and it could indeed be locking some of the ammonia that was in the tank. I haven't tested my tapwater. I might do that for fun later.
I'm not too thrilled about the levels either. The plants are in hog-heaven right now. One you can't see, behind the log, is najas (guppy grass) which is growing pretty darned quick too. Everything else is growing pretty fast as well, many with new shoots/branches coming out, except for the subwassertang, which is a painfully slow grower, but is supposed to be. 

I'm headed into petsmart tonight, so I may look into some more plants to soak up some more ammonia, and see what they have for groundcover.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't think petsmart will have ground covers. I got some bacopa (bunch plants) from them. Grew really nice except they grew outta the water and filled in a light fixture. *old dude

IMHO you need to stop doing stuff (like adding food) and get the ammonia levels down.

You may also want to use the seachem ammonia multi test to check total and free ammonia. I believe those little ammonia dots measure the free ammonia not the total ammonia like most test kits.

If petsmart doesn't have that test try the aquarium shop and say hi to Pete.

Note to viewers we are in the same town so I am refering to huntsville LFSs.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A young Amazon sword will be okay for that tank, but it will eventually take it over. You can keep it trimmed down though.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I don't think petsmart will have ground covers. I got some bacopa (bunch plants) from them. Grew really nice except they grew outta the water and filled in a light fixture. *old dude


Yeah, they had nearly nothing. I got the wisteria from them, and it has done quite well.
Good news is stuff is growing like mad (in my plant-newbie eyes anyway). I trimmed down and replanted anacharis. The java moss is finally looking much more full.


beaslbob said:


> IMHO you need to stop doing stuff (like adding food) and get the ammonia levels down.


Yep. Food has stopped. I think they're finding plenty on the plants anyway.
Think I should stop with the water changes as well, and try to ride it out, or keep it up? Usually I just ride out this stuff, but having the test kit is prompting me to worry, and do some water changes.. Maybe that is causeing plants/bacteria trouble getting at the locked ammonia?

I'll check into the ammonia test kit. Thanks.


----------



## CmdrSlack (Oct 12, 2010)

> Note to viewers we are in the same town so I am refering to huntsville LFSs.


Smallish world. I did my undergrad in Tuscaloosa and worked at UAB for a few years. I used to go up to Huntsville to visit friends from time to time.


----------



## cocovi (Nov 22, 2010)

So great  !

victory motorcars | lop Seo khoa 2 | lớp Seo khóa 2


----------

